# another cc...



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

bagged the cc today with the gli's old parts..turned out fairly well...

will have better pics when tires are mounted and weather clears up...

















































and the old gli...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

nice 

your jetta was an inspiration for me

cant wait to see it finished


:thumbup::thumbup:

wheel specs please?


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Those wheels kill, such a clean car. No notching necessary on these?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

WIN.


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

omarquez510 said:


> Those wheels kill, such a clean car. No notching necessary on these?


This is something I would like to know too...

Really nice setup!!


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Lots of 20" operas popping up as of late... I like it! 

Looks dope man.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Impressive :thumbup:


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

Yeah I will be into the wheels for under 1100 with tires. So good budget set up for now.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

wait, your mk5 struts bolt right into a CC?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Man that looks awesome. The colormatched wheels looks great :thumbup:


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

d.tek said:


> wait, your mk5 struts bolt right into a CC?



Same suspension. I believe the air setup from Vwmatt's CC that was on bentleys went on his girl's Tiguan.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Car is gonna look tits! :thumbup:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

nice, loved your mk5 too


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

game over.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Both cars are sick nasty:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vato Gato (Nov 30, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Your feature in PVW made me want Impuls more than anything. Good to see you're still killing it.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

Those impuls are for sale


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

07silverbullet said:


> Car is gonna look tits! :thumbup:


I never understood this expression. I don't think it's possible for a car to look as good as breasts :sly:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

whats the trunk setup look like


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good:thumbup: I will be bagging my CC in the next few weeks


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

mk4_1.8t said:


> Looking good:thumbup: I will be bagging my CC in the next few weeks


Doubtful


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

NDubber said:


> whats the trunk setup look like


looks like horse **** right now, will be re-done soon. enclosure for jetta doesnt work in cc too well without loosing a bunch of space. 

and thanks again for getting those fittings last minute Travy!


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

SKIDMRK said:


> looks like horse **** right now, will be re-done soon. enclosure for jetta doesnt work in cc too well without loosing a bunch of space.
> 
> and thanks again for getting those fittings last minute Travy!


 no problem. i can get just about any fitting same day. i wish i had more on my magical van


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

SKIDMRK said:


> looks like horse **** right now, will be re-done soon. enclosure for jetta doesnt work in cc too well without loosing a bunch of space.
> 
> and thanks again for getting those fittings last minute Travy!


You're welcome.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

Travy said:


> You're welcome.


:facepalm:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Travy said:


> You're welcome.


 attention whore.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

YES!!...always good to see another CC on air! :heart:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Why did you get rid of the Gli? 
It was beautiful!!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

both cars are dope!


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

I like it with the stock wheels and the OZ's... DOPE either way:beer::thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:heart: it.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks fantastic Eddie. Can't wait for OZs to get mounted up. :thumbup:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm all for colormatching w/ taste!! 

that looks legit!! 
:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

not a huge fan of the color matched wheels, but im a sucker for cc's so ill let it fly


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Can't wait to see it fully together!


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

Ben from RI said:


> not a huge fan of the color matched wheels, but im a sucker for cc's so ill let it fly


you are to kind:heart:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Us2bA4dr said:


> you are to kind:heart:


your welcome :thumbup: fitment is spot on


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

beautiful!!


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

Ben from RI said:


> your welcome :thumbup: fitment is spot on


we all get lucky once in a while..

i'm hopin i just have to mount tires and lay out...worse case a slight fender roll in the rear and we should be fine..


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah little fender rub never hurt anyone


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

i don't do fender rub!!! i take pride in my painted fender lips!!!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

id love to see these wheels mounted... NOW.. looks so good


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

****ing beauty!


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

love CC's on air *------*
CC is coming to Brazilian :beer:


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks great! Very clean.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Looks dope Eddie :thumbup:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful. :heart:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking forward to see pics with the tyres on :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Eddie, I don't know you but I wanted to thank you for sending customers our way.

I owe you some :beer::beer: at WaterWorks / Tailored.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I owe you some :beer::beer: at WaterWorks / Tailored.


You guys are coming out this way this year Will? Having a booth or just coming to check out the show(s)?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Eddie, I don't know you but I wanted to thank you for sending customers our way.
> 
> I owe you some :beer::beer: at WaterWorks / Tailored.


i am assuming patrick?

hope all goes well because it looks like i wll be doing the install on it!!

i just go by the feedback on the forums, and you guys have had a great response and had everything he wanted, so the choice was easy...


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

Travy said:


> You guys are coming out this way this year Will? Having a booth or just coming to check out the show(s)?


mr. i have a yellow car look at me, can you please take it to i.m and leave your OFF TOPIC B.S BANTER OUT OF MY THREAD..

thank you,

come again...


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

hey travy, if you're bored, swing by. will be in the garage for the rest of the day.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

SKIDMRK said:


> hey travy, if you're bored, swing by. will be in the garage for the rest of the day.


need to keep ity from catching fire again?

ps..die in a fire...prefferably in travy's car while sitting on his lap, 3 birds, one fire...done..


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

SKIDMRK said:


> hey travy, if you're bored, swing by. will be in the garage for the rest of the day.


I'm assuming that means your house and not dickheads shop all the way down in the ghetto?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

SKIDMRK said:


> hey travy, if you're bored, swing by. will be in the garage for the rest of the day.


 i have a dinner thing to go to tonight. but i may come over tomorrow i want to paint my dash


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

both are a+ in my book!


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

To continue off topic rants, I just looked at Travys post count and puked in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

UghRice said:


> To continue off topic rants, I just looked at Travys post count and puked in my mouth a little bit.


same thing happens when you see travy in person.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

SKIDMRK said:


> same thing happens when you see travy in person.


either that or you wanna set yourself on fire...dude is ugly...reason he has a yellow car, takes the attention away from himself...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Colormatched centers and polished lips. Oh so right.

But I expected something that sick


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Big fan of the color match:beer:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Still waiting for pics with the tyres put on :heart:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Good pics to start off the morning.  :thumbup:


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

B.A.G said:


> Still waiting for pics with the tyres put on :heart:


here are a few..and i have those notch pics i will send you tonite when i get them off my phone...

235/30/20's...35 offset 3mm spcer up front


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Giggity! Photoshoot soon? :heart:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looks awesome man, nice work!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

UghRice said:


> To continue off topic rants, I just looked at Travys post count and puked in my mouth a little bit.


quotable quote :laugh:


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

Ben from RI said:


> looks awesome man, nice work!



this pleases me, you are quite the critic


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Us2bA4dr said:


> this pleases me, you are quite the critic


I know perfection when I see it


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

Ben from RI said:


> I know perfection when I see it



i'm not gonna send you nudes...no matter how nice you are...


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

few more...please don't mind the stickers, it is my take on the current scene up here in the northwest currently...my protest in ways for a cruise next weekend...


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Car is awesome, air ride looks gorgeous, matching wheels looks stealth.
Well done :thumbup:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome mate!!!

btw thx for the other pics


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

Love it


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Us2bA4dr said:


>


I lol'd at the f7u12 stickers.

Car looks spot on.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

scene points deductions with bubbles in your stickers


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

looks awesome!!! what are the size tires are you running?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

kimchi29 said:


> looks awesome!!! what are the size tires are you running?





Us2bA4dr said:


> 235/30/20's...35 offset 3mm spcer up front


on previous page.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

d.tek said:


> on previous page.


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

that looks awesome... :thumbup:.... love the wheels


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

a2lowvw said:


> scene points deductions with bubbles in your stickers


actually, additional scene points for no bubbles, but wrinkles in the stickers.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

damn man, that came out sick. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Us2bA4dr said:


> i am assuming patrick?


Yes indeed Eddie, your car looks on point btw.



Travy said:


> You guys are coming out this way this year Will? Having a booth or just coming to check out the show(s)?


Yep, we will be there with some cars and goodies.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yep, we will be there with some cars and goodies.


 **** yes.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Us2bA4dr said:


>


Really at the hospital?  

P.S. You have a few more feet to back up.
P.S.S. Thanks for replying to your text :what:


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

6T1 said:


> Really at the hospital?
> 
> P.S. You have a few more feet to back up.
> P.S.S. Thanks for replying to your text :what:


this was when she was still stable...

do not want to crush the exhaust on the crub...

and what text!?!?!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

I know was just giving you a hard time, and I was asking if you had Pete's number still or know how to get ahold of him.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

oh, text sent...


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm generally not a fan of bagged cars......not sure how I found this thread.....but I really like this CC. The style of the wheel and the color match along with the lines of the CC are beautiful. Good job guy.....


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

Eganx said:


> I'm generally not a fan of bagged cars......not sure how I found this thread.....but I really like this CC. The style of the wheel and the color match along with the lines of the CC are beautiful. Good job guy.....


thanks guy..


----------



## nothingspecial (Oct 15, 2004)

From the xxx gtg :thumbup:


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

i know eddie seabold.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

New wheels :thumbdown:, old wheels :thumbup:


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

I like the way the new wheels sit. I just like they way this car looks on the floor, regardless of the wheels...


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

I definitely like the new wheels more :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

New wheels are too "sporty", the Passat is a big "ballin" family sedan, needs something along those lines, a "touring" feel, IMO


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

we were just messin around with wheels...these are not the new ones...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Us2bA4dr said:


> we were just messin around with wheels...these are not the new ones...


 Nice! You prolly said that up there somewhere that I didn't read. Keep up the good work, always liked your jetta


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

That thingis freakin sexy! You epitome boys are always bringing it. One of the reasons I miss the PNW.


----------

